# Best villagers for winter themed town?



## silver_shroud (Mar 6, 2015)

I've been turning the idea over in my head for awhile now, and I've decided to create a town with a winter theme. Some of the villager choices that I have already nailed down are Flurry, Sprinkle (I suppose any number of penguins would work really), Hans, Erik, and Fauna. I wonder if anyone else can think of any other villagers who might suit the theme. I'm not very familiar with a lot of villager's interior home decor, so if anyone has ideas based on that, that would be great too!


----------



## roseflower (Mar 6, 2015)

Whitney, Fang and maybe Chief?


----------



## silver_shroud (Mar 6, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Whitney, Fang and maybe Chief?



Ahh yes, Whitney and Fang especially are definite contenders! Fang with his icy shirt and Whitney with her cozy little cabin home.


----------



## kendallrosee (Mar 6, 2015)

Whitney has a classic theme to her house.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bianca is a snow leopard, so add her to the list.


----------



## silver_shroud (Mar 6, 2015)

kendallrosee said:


> Whitney has a classic theme to her house.



Oh yes, that's right. Something about it makes it feel rather cabin-y though -- maybe it's the hearth and the rocking chair. Makes we want to sit down with a cup of hot cocoa. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Bianca is a snow leopard, so add her to the list.



Nice one!


----------



## roseflower (Mar 6, 2015)

Ruby could be snow bunny c:


----------



## silver_shroud (Mar 6, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Ruby could be snow bunny c:



Love it! I have a feeling that it's going to be tougher to narrow it down to 10 than I thought


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh, Puck (he's a lazy penguin) has winter furniture in his house.  He has snowboard, ski rack, snow machine, etc... I remember cuz I had him as starter villagers in my current town c:

Not my screenshot, just found it on google to show you the interior.. 
http://media1.gameinformer.com/imag...13/animalcrossingnewleaf/feature/newleaf2.jpg


----------



## silver_shroud (Mar 6, 2015)

xsophiex said:


> Oh, Puck (he's a lazy penguin) has winter furniture in his house.  He has snowboard, ski rack, snow machine, etc... I remember cuz I had him as starter villagers in my current town c:
> 
> Not my screenshot, just found it on google to show you the interior..
> http://media1.gameinformer.com/imag...13/animalcrossingnewleaf/feature/newleaf2.jpg



Oh wow, that's just about as perfect as it gets! (The caption on that photo made me chuckle).


----------



## trickypitfall (Mar 6, 2015)

Tucker would be cool! (he's a wooly mammoth)
Though the aesthetic of his house is kind of jungle themed so that might make him a no go


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 6, 2015)

Bam. He's a Caribou, there's also Tutu the polar bear.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Aurora. YES. And lots of fluffy sheep!


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 7, 2015)

Whitney, Fang, Flurry (both her names are connected to snow), Ruby, Bianca, Tutu, Aurora, Sprinkle and Rolf :3

Edit: Also Erik!


----------



## SpottyPup (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe Hans? He's a smug gorilla, but he looks like a yeti! His house is cabin & snow themed


----------



## silver_shroud (Mar 7, 2015)

So many fantastic choices! Gahh, I'm going to need to make *two* winter towns to fit them all!


----------



## NightDelight (Mar 7, 2015)

Tutu is a polar bear and adorable!


----------



## Maruchan (Mar 7, 2015)

Winter theme town....I would definitely go with Erik and Tutu!! And probably Sprinkle/Aurora as well.


----------



## xanisha (Mar 7, 2015)

Sprinkle (penguin), Rolf (white tiger), Hans(yeti), Erik (reindeer), Flurry ,Ruby, maybe Marshal (he looks kinda snowish), Fang and Whitney I think are all good villagers for a snow town. 

Also yay for my 2,000th post!! <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2015)

I think any of sheep would look adorable with their little scarfs. That's just my opinion.


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2015)

The penguins 
And maybe Flurry, since her name is related to snow.

Probably Coco as well, due to her namesake (Coco, cocoa in the winter?)


----------



## alesha (Mar 7, 2015)

A penguin (Sprinkle is nice)


----------



## Sheando (Mar 7, 2015)

Muffy the sheep is wearing earmuffs. That'd be cute.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Erik, his house is like a snow lodge and he's a moose!


----------



## Potato257 (Nov 2, 2020)

Skye is super wintery and has a very cabiny home, Aurora is super cute and wintery, and so is Roald.


----------



## Tutle (Nov 2, 2020)

I'd say Ruby, Judy, Whitney, and Roald would fit the winter aesthetic well.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 3, 2020)

Definitely the penguins, especially Roald and Sprinkle. Also, Whitney and Skye because of their color. I would also invite Flurry and Coco


----------



## patinatina (Dec 30, 2020)

I have no life so i made a collage of the 10 villagers that i chose plus their house exterior and interior. Here's the link: https://www.canva.com/design/DAER2Q...nshare&utm_medium=link&utm_source=sharebutton

Villagers:
Maple- cub, normal 
Erik- deer (moose), lazy
Sherb- goat, lazy
Hans- gorilla (yeti), smug
Flurry- hamster, normal
Sprinkle- penguin, peppy
Whitney- wolf, snooty
Bianca- tiger, peppy
Tutu- bear, peppy
Ruby- bunny, peppy

I didn't pay attention to personality so lol only realized how many peppy villagers I chose in the end.


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 30, 2020)

The penguins


----------



## letisbloom (Mar 9, 2021)

I think Merengue will look great


----------

